
Ask HN: Where to Meet Technical Cofounders in Deep Tech? - absamer
Guys - I need to understand if there is any kind of &quot;blind date&quot; meetups where technical cofounders can be met? I know that this is not the best way to start a company but I&#x27;ve learned, the hard way, that without a technical cofounder things wont be so smooth ...
======
ztratar
Sure -- just go to tech talks and meetups that are centered around deeper
technologies or tech platforms.

And when you go, meet people slowly. Don't make it obvious that you're looking
for a co-founder. Just ask people why they're interested in the space, what
they think of it, etc. Vet their intelligence, and get to know the good ones
over time.

~~~
absamer
Thanks! but is there a super good meetup or conference that you know about or
recommend? I am not in the US (living in Dubai) and we have a big opportunity
here for deep tech stuff like Big data analytics or AI.

------
malux85
Hey I’m a senior developer specialising in Deep Learning and High Performance
computing.

I have a bit of spare capacity at the moment, would you like to have a Skype
call? (Email in my profile)

Also I have an entire AI platform, and LiDAR security platform that are unused
at the moment and I’m actively looking for commercial opportunity. Let’s chat

~~~
absamer
Sure I'll drop you an email!

------
jfdi
Where are you based?

~~~
absamer
Dubai!

